# food??



## gizmochi69 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is Iams toy breed puppy a good food to feed? and what are some suggestions?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No, it's one of the worst things you can feed it.

I suggest you check out Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and pick a 5 or 6 star food for your little one.

With a dog as tiny as a chi, every bite of nutrition needs to count.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Iams is mostly corn (which dogs can't process) I would visit the above site for some great recommendations for foods. You want to look for a food that is mostly meat as dogs are carnivores. Personally I feed my dogs a raw diet and they absolutely thrive on it.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I had been feeding my chi jackson purina until i joined this forum and learned it wasn't very good for him. I asked questions on here and if you have a tractor supply near by i would go with 4health or taste of the wild brands. I just switched jackson over to 4health and he has been doing great! He loves the flavor too!


----------

